# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  رايس تطلب انسحاب روسيا "فورا" بعد توقيع جورجيا اتفاق وقف النار

## حسان القضاة

طالبت أمريكا، على لسان وزيرة خارجيتها كوندوليزا رايس، روسيا بسحب كل قواتها من جورجيا "فورا"، بعدما وقعت جورجيا على اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار مع موسكو.وبعد

أكثر...

----------

